
Why Facebook is the west's closest approximation of WeChat's ubiquity - latc
https://4thquadrant.io/exclusive/amplifying-user-intent-for-connected-intelligence/
======
seven4
From the article - _" The ability to amplify the individual’s intent through
digital proxies depends on aptly capturing...experience in the physical
world"_ The Self, The self in private contexts and the self in public
contexts.

While i agree WeChat does a better job of this. I have to wonder if part of
this is cultural. Just look at how much backlash Facebook has seen over the
last year - and widespread skepticism about its trustworthiness especially
when it comes to privacy. Is WeChat always going to be more ubiquitous because
its users trust it more than Facebook's users will?

